# No Bootable Device



## hojo (Jul 19, 2008)

Gateway Netbook LT41P07U
Windows 8

So I'm trying to install an OS on this computer (was originally going for 7, but at this point I would settle for 8), but the thing won't boot from any source at it just keeps showing "No Bootable Device" error message.

I immediately suspected a damaged HD , but that is not the case since not only is the HD ok (it has a proper installation and boots fine on a different computer), but the computer won't boot from USB either (tried both Win 7 and Win8, in bootable USBs and also retail install DVDs through an USB DVD-RW).

The HD DOES show in the bios menu, by model name and everything, the USB devices are not acknowledged anywhere on the bios, but you can see them flash/whir up during bootup, as if the computer attempted to read them.

Now I'm no stranger to Windows 8 and UEFI settings, but I've looked over the BIOS options a hundred times and I still can't find a way to enable legacy boot, most I can do is turn off Secure Boot , and change HDD mode from AHCI to IDE, but none of those options make a difference.

I'm really stumped here, I even tried Rufus to make a UEFI bootable USB, but no luck.

The machine has InsydeH20 Bios Rev 5.0, if that rings a bell for anyone.
Also, I was desperate so I ordered a new mobo, but no dice, it does exactly the same thing. So either the problem is something else or I have very bad luck and managed to get another one with the same problem I'm having.

Anyone has any ideas?


----------

